# Ribose for Fibromyalgia.



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This is a Medscape article. You have to register to view Medscape content, but it is free to do so and very worthwhile. *Benefit of Ribose in a Patient With Fibromyalgia*Benjamin Gebhart, Pharm.D.; James A. Jorgenson, M.S., FASHP http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/495866_1 Some excerpts:


> quote:*Abstract*Ribose was added to the existing treatment regimen of a woman with fibromyalgia, resulting in a decrease in symptoms. It has been postulated that patients with fibromyalgia may have an alteration in muscle adenine nucleotide metabolism, leading to depleted energy reserves and an imbalance in cellular adenosine-triphosphate:adenosine 5'-diphosphate:adenosine 5'-monophosphate (ATP:ADP:AMP) ratios with an abnormal energy charge. As a key component in adenine nucleotide synthesis, ribose supplementation may be useful in such patients....*Discussion*Theoretically, the effect of ribose on increasing the muscle energy pool could reduce the metabolic strain in affected muscles and allow patients to assume a more active lifestyle. Considering the known musculoskeletal symptomatology in this syndrome and the reported benefits of ribose in skeletal muscle metabolism and physiology, supplemental ribose appears to have aided our patient in improving her quality of life....*Conclusion* Fibromyalgia presents a continuing therapeutic challenge. Ribose is a naturally occurring carbohydrate with documented medical benefits in patients with cardiovascular disease. To our knowledge, this is the first report to suggest its potential benefit in a patient with fibromyalgia, who had had suboptimal results with conventional therapies. We are designing a trial using objective outcome measures to further evaluate the effectiveness of this product in patients with fibromyalgia.


Sounds hopeful.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, it does sound interesting!


----------



## leapinglion (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello,

Has anyone tried D-Ribose for treatment of their fibro? I know it really helps me when I'm having a flare. I don't know if there is any link or benefit to IBS though. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

